
Introducing Trip Tips: A new way to plan travel - prostoalex
http://blog.foursquare.com/post/138041419908/introducing-trip-tips-a-new-way-to-plan-travel
======
shifte
With all the data that Foursquare has on places worldwide, I was actually
expecting this to do more than ask my friends to build a list for me.

------
tomcam
I've been looking for some kind of trip planner for a 3 week road trip going
from Memphis to the Florida keys. Thought this might help but apparently all
it does is outsource everything to strangers. Not helpful at all.

------
therobot24
Isn't working for me on mobile.

